# Heimische Pflanzen für den Zinkwannenteich



## Sharana (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Sabine und ich möchte auf unserer Terasse gerne einen Miniteich in einer alten Zinkwanne anlegen. Die Wanne fasst nur etwa 90 Liter Wasser, es wird also wirklich ein Mini-Mini-Teich werden. Bepflanzen möchte ich ihn möglichst mit heimischen Wildformen und da komme ich gleich zu meinem Problem: Wo bekomme ich die her? Bei den heimischen Gärtnereien und Baumärkten gibt es zwar Wasserpflanzen, aber wenn es sich nicht offensichtlich um Exoten handelt, dann scheinen es in der Regel eher Zuchtformen sein. Auf den verschiedenen Internetseiten waren die Angaben zu Herkunft, Zuchtstatus etc. auch eher gering. Bei meiner Mama gibt es noch einen Teich im Garten, den ich als Jugendliche vor vielen, vielen Jahren mal angelegt habe, aber da wir die Pflanzen damals auch einfach aus dem Baumarkt geholt haben weiß ich auch da nicht so genau ob es sich um Wildformen handelt. Wir wohnen relativ idyllisch und in unserer Straße gibt es mehrere Teiche und Sumpfgebiete und ich möchte nicht, dass irgendwelche Exoten oder Zuchtformen aus meiner kleinen Pfütze sich da irgendwie bei den heimischen Arten einkreuzen. Außerdem fände ich es schön, wenn mein Mini-Projekt heimischen Pflanzen (und evtl. auch den darauf angepassten Insekten) einen Unterschlupf bieten könnte.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Sabine,
vielleicht wirst du bei www.nymphaion.de fündig. 
Die Entnahme aus der freien Natur ist keine Option, da dies i.d.R. verboten ist und die meisten einheimischen Wasserpflanzen unter Schutz stehen.
Du könntest nur noch hier im Flohmarkt nachfragen, ob jemand in Deiner Nähe Pflanzen abgibt.


----------



## Sharana (30. Juli 2018)

Ich meine da hätte ich schon geschaut, aber sicher kann ich es gerade nicht sagen, weil die Seite momentan nicht zu funktionieren scheint. Aus der Natur wollte ich natürlich keine Pflanzen entnehmen, die wenigen Teiche und Tümpel die es noch gibt haben es eh schon schwer genug! Aber ich fände es einfach schön, wenn das was bei mir wächst auch natürlich bei uns vorkommen würde! Ich war echt überrascht, dass ich dazu kaum etwas im Internet gefunden habe. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Flohmarkt, da werde ich gleich noch mal schauen!

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Franzbratfisch (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Sabine,

mir hat diese Liste sehr geholfen: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ckbriefe.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0BekaFtrVPHJN6zpw4L5u4

Hier hat man zumindestens mal die Steckbriefe und die genauen Namen der Pflanzen.


----------



## Sharana (30. Juli 2018)

Super, vielen lieben Dank! Das ist schon mal eine große Hilfe! Ich bin mir ja auch noch nicht mal ganz sicher, welchen Pflanzen ich ein zuhause geben möchte. Zumindest eine kleine __ Sumpfdotterblume habe ich schon mal  Die stammt tatsächlich aus dem Teich bei meiner Mama und ist die einzige Pflanze dort von der ich sicher bin, dass sie heimisch ist (die hatten wir damals bei meinem Onkel aus einer Wiese gerettet, die leider trocken gelegt wurde).


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2018)

Sharana schrieb:


> ch meine da hätte ich schon geschaut, aber sicher kann ich es gerade nicht sagen, weil die Seite momentan nicht zu funktionieren scheint.


Schreib hier rein aus welcher Ecke du kommst.
Bei mir Landen immer einige Pflanzen auf dem Kompost. Ist derzeit bei viellen anderen genauso.Wenn du angibst, aus welchem Bereich du kommst, meldet sich vielleicht einer wo du etwas abholen kannst aus deiner Ecke.

Die Seite scheint für dich momentan nicht zu funktionieren, weil du erst kurz im Forum bist schätze ich mal und noch nicht genug Beiträge geschrieben hast.
Ist ein Schutz damit nicht irgendwelche gewerblichen Anbieter die Seite zu spämmen.


----------



## Sharana (3. Aug. 2018)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich komme aus Niederbayern, aus Straubing um genau zu sein. Ich hab jetzt auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis noch ein bisschen rumgefragt, in der Hoffnung, dass da vielleicht jemand einen Teich mit passenden, überzähligen Pflanzen hat, wobei es da halt wahrscheinlich auch schwierig ist noch rauszufinden woher die Pflanzen ursprünglich stammen. 

Was Nymphaion angeht, so kann ich die Seite auch dann nicht öffnen, wenn ich die Adresse direkt eingebe oder sie über eine Suchmaschine öffne. Deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Seite selbst nicht mehr geht?!


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2018)

www.nymphaion.de 
Rechte Maustaste drauf und Link in neuem Fenster öffnen......bei mir geht es.


----------



## Sharana (6. Aug. 2018)

Ich hab es jetzt noch mal in einem anderen Browser versucht und da geht es bei mir jetzt auch. In meinem eigentlich Browser kann die Seite immer noch nicht angezeigt werden?! Sehr seltsam. Ich hab da jetzt aber noch mal geschaut und kaum Aussagen über die ursprüngliche Herkunft der Pflanzen gefunden. Lediglich einen etwas "philosophischen" Beitrag darüber, ob heimische Pflanzen überhaupt Sinn machen: * defekter Link entfernt *. Wobei ich da dem Autor schon wiedersprechen würde. Natürlich gab und gibt es immer Veränderungen in Ökosystemen, aber ich finde schon, dass es ein bedeutender Unterschied ist, ob sich neue Pflanzen auf natürlichem Wege ausbreiten, weil sich z.B. Lebensbedingungen verändert haben oder ob wir natürliche, autochtone Bestände, die sich an bestimmte Lebensbedingungen angepasst haben dadurch schwächen, dass wir fremdes Erbgut aus anderen Ländern oder komplett neue Pflanzen einschleppen. Und da wir zwei natürliche Teiche und einen Bach direkt auf der anderen Straßenseite haben finde ich dieses Risiko einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen ...


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Sharana, ich habe mir den Beitrag auch gerade durchgelesen und ich glaube, Du hast ihn entweder nicht richtig gelesen oder nicht verstanden. 

Was Deinen Miniteich angeht - und das ist etwas worauf dieser Beitrag sehr deutlich eingeht - Du wirst die Pflanzen, die am Bachlauf stehen kaum in der Zinkwanne ansiedeln können, da die Bedingungen völlig andere sind. 
Bei Nymphaion weiß ich sicher zwei Dinge: Die Pflanzen, die er verkauft, sind aus eigener Zucht und keine China-Importe wie bei einigen anderen Billig-Versandwassergärtnern. Und Du bekommst dort keine Pflanzen, die nicht in die Natur entlassen werden dürfen.

Du hast aber eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit: 
Erst einmal machst Du eine Bestandsaufnahme der Wildgewässer gegenüber. Das ist Deine potentielle Einkaufsliste.
Du vergleichst mit den Namen der einheimischen geschützten Pflanzen, wer nicht auf der Liste steht, wird schon mal gar nicht gekauft. 
Du kannst auch mit einer Liste der nicht erwünschten Neophyten vergleichen. Wer auf dieser Liste steht, wird gestrichen.
Für die restlichen Pflanzen überprüfst Du bei einer qualifizierten Wasserpflanzengärtnerei die Standortbedingungen . 
Alles, was nicht zu Deiner Zinkwanne passt, kannst Du streichen.
Was dann übrig ist, kannst Du kaufen. Du verzichtest aber auf spezielle Zuchtformen, wie z.B. gefüllte Blüten, wenn die Urform diese nicht hat. Und Du kaufst nicht im Baumarkt. Die andere Alternative wäre die Entnahme direkt aus der Natur und das ist nunmal nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Sharana (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Christine,

vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort. Vielleicht war der Artikel dann einfach an einigen Stellen unglücklich formuliert, aber ich finde schon, dass auch nicht-__ invasive Arten aus anderen Ländern bei uns in der Natur nichts zu suchen haben und dass man damit schon vorsichtig sein sollte. 

Na ja, jedenfalls: Für unser kleines Gartenprojekt habe ich mir jetzt im Endeffekt so ähnlich, wie Du es auch beschrieben hast mal eine Liste von Pflanzen erstellt, die ich gerne haben möchte und die ich hier auch schon gesehen habe. Und dann habe ich einen Bekannten gefragt, der im Naturschutz sehr aktiv ist, ob er weiß, wo ich diese Pflanzen hier in der Region beziehen könnte und siehe da: Er hat selbst einen Teich und momentan einige meiner Wunschpflanzen abzugeben. Die werde ich also jetzt mal einpflanzen und dann nächstes Jahr schon, ob noch weiterer Bedarf da ist oder ob das dann nicht sowieso schon genug Pflanzen sind. Mal sehen!

Jedenfalls vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe und beste Grüße aus Niederbayern,
Sabine


----------

